
High-speed microscope captures millisecond brain signals - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/613241787281260544/high-speed-microscope-brain-signals
======
masonic
Plagiarized, uncredited blogspam of

[https://news.berkeley.edu/2020/03/19/high-speed-
microscope-c...](https://news.berkeley.edu/2020/03/19/high-speed-microscope-
captures-fleeting-brain-signals/)

Actual author is Robert Sanders.

